# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for December 2017

## spellbee2

*Do you have a Task of the Month suggestion that you would love to get chosen?*
Now you have the chance to suggest new tasks of the month by clicking the
*Future Task of the Month Suggestion Thread.*
If you complete a current TOTM, you will be able to vote on suggestions for the next month!
*NOTE: Users with wings this month will be able to vote for 2018's Task of the Year.*

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of   these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*





> *How to get your wings*
> 
> *When you complete a task:*  Go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: one basic or both, one advanced or both, bonus or how many tasks of the year. Please note, that we now have wings for every task. Requesting to join the group will upon approval also grant you access to Lucid Task Club.
> 
> Of course you still need to post the pertinent part of the dream here and link to your DJ entry. 
> Format of your post:
> [Basic, Advanced...] -[Name of the Task] - [success or fail] - [pertinent part of a dream] - [link to dj]
> For example:
> Basic - Drive a car - success 
> ...




Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can vote for submitted suggestions for the next month's tasks. Access to the Lucid Task Club will also grant you early access to the next month's tasks, giving you a 2-3 day window to keep your wings for the following month. 
*Tasks for this month:*

*Basic Task i* - Drink the potion of "forbidden knowledge", see what happens. _(Nefets)_
*Basic Task ii* - Literally, go down a chimney and deliver gifts. Be careful not to get stuck. _(Yorkshire Rose)_

*Advanced Task i* - Meet an older version of yourself and ask them for advice. What advice do they give you? _(Intet)_
*Advanced Task ii* - Put on a robotic suit (like Iron Man) and take it for a spin. Describe what it feels like to be in it. _(spellbee2)_ 

*BONUS TASK!!* - Find memory lane and talk a walk down it, looking through your memories. Try to find ones you thought you lost. _(Roguetta)_


* DECEMBER'S BEGINNER TASKS*: (Anybody feel free to have fun with these, but you'll get wings only if you are a beginner. Some will change each month!)

1. Slow down, look around, describe what you see.
2. Touch the ground. What is it? Grass, asphalt?
3. Look at your body. What are you wearing?
4. Say something out loud.
5. Look at your hands. Can you see your fingerprints?
6. Look at the skies. Are there clouds, stars?
7. Take note of gravity. Does it feel normal?

----------


## RelaxAndDream

I will try my luck with some of them. i really want to get back to lucid dreaming but i lack of intrinsic motivation and personal goals that let me keep up the work :/

----------


## spellbee2

Happy December, everyone! Have at it!

----------


## KarlaB18

Diploma of Accounting is done, 2 month holiday now. Hopefully I can squeeze 1 or 2 lucid dreams within this period (more if luck permits me to). I should be able to do Advanced I. Create a dream guide, call her "Dreamy Aged Karla" or "Dreamy Advanced Karla" and summon her in a lucid dream. Or alternately, have a lucid dream where my current dream guide can help me get access to the old version of myself. This is my goal if I am to get my first ever wings.

----------


## LighrkVader

Great tasks! Looking forward to the buffet one. 

In my lucids I sometimes take a bite out of my surroundings to engage with the environment, but I rarely eat actual food.. If I am to trust my LD a couple of days ago I know from experience that the candle in my window tastes like candle. But I'm not so sure... the tap water doesn't taste like vodka in real life...

Bonus task sounds risky, I'm an idiot so I have had to repress a lot of shit... maybe I shouldn't...

----------


## Lang

I thought we did the buffet one already? Edit: here: http://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mont...er-2016-a.html

----------


## spellbee2

> I thought we did the buffet one already? Edit: here: http://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mont...er-2016-a.html



Yeah, and we're celebrating the one-year anniversary of it this month by doing it again!  :Cheeky: 

My bad, guys. Dunno how that slipped through the cracks. I've replaced Basic Task i with the next runner up from the voting thread.

At least now people will probably RC when reading the first few posts of the thread. "What buffet task? I don't see no buffet task!" *pinches nose*

----------


## LighrkVader

Oh man...The buffet will have to be it's own reward then. I'm still going!

----------


## spellbee2

> Oh man...The buffet will have to be it's own reward then. I'm still going!



Just for you, LighrkVader, since you were looking forward to it - if you pull off the buffet task, we'll give you the wings (which will be especially coincidental if there are wings at the buffet).

----------


## LighrkVader

> especially coincidental if there are wings at the buffet).



Nice! And you just also helped me solve a long time problem I have been having...

I have been all around my city looking for good deepfried chicken at an ok price. But there just isn't a culture for it here... If the fried chicken in the dream world isn't on point there will be a formal complaint to the chef!

----------


## Lang

When I was little, in real life, I was in the attic. I recall that I fell thru a hole and fell two stories between the stairs, the wall, and the chimney. I was stuck. So, this chimney one might be slightly scary for me. However, I think that I can overcome it by doing what I did in one of my genie dreams. I've taught someone before on how to enter and exit a genie lamp so if I apply this concept maybe it won't be as scary as what happened in real life.  Sorry, I'm talking to myself.

----------


## RelaxAndDream

Completed Basic II


*Spoiler* for _Basic II_: 



...i want to go down a chimney to complete a TOTM. everything changes into comic visuals and i feel like watching instead of actively participate and decide what i do. i fly to a building stand in front of the chimney and throw down something like a bomb. i see third person from inside the building outside of the room. the room is burning and several people are there burning and running away. i slide down and run out of the room. a line of fire emerge out of my shoes wherever i run. some more bad guys start burning and die. i fight one with bare hands, enter another room and freeze another one with an ice blast. i find myself outside again and the comic theme is gone. ok this probably wont count for the TOTM...

i start another attempt and start flying. this time flying is more difficult. i am pretty slow and i feel like i get soaked to one direction. i kick of on a building wall and float to a big building looking like a very old church. the stone is oxidized like in a cave. my hand touches a wall that sounds hollow. ah this must be an chimney. i fly up a little and find the opening. i look into the chimney and it looks buried. i try to open it up with telekinesis but its not working. nevermind i think and just jump feet first in and slide down. i find myself in a kitchen. i have a small paper bag in my hand. i look outside the kitchen and see a room where a kid is sleeping on a couch. i open the paper bag and put out several tomatoes. a cat that looks like mine back at my families house walks around me and attacks my leg and stuff. i push it out and close the door to the kitchen. i want to morph the tomatoes into something nicer but seconds after i closed the door it opens again and my mother, looking slightly crazy and tired with a cigarette in her hand [she is a non smoker] approaching me yelling something. i hold my hand in front of my like i want her to stop but she just pushes the cigarette in my hand and it burns i walk backwards and phase out of the window and wall but she is holding me so my hand is stuck with her in the kitchen. she still yelling something at me. i manage to release myself from her grip and with a wave of my hand i erase her memory she is confused but shortly after she gets hostile again....

----------


## RelicWraith

Just got basic i done.


*Spoiler* for _Basic i - Drink a potion of Forbidden Knowledge - Success_: 




... By then, I'd recalled several TOTMs, if with a few depreciated choices. In any case, I settled for the forbidden knowledge potion task. I imagined holding phial, and like that, said object appeared instantly. It seemed empty at first. Upon closer inspection, I noticed chaotic visions forming inside, that of sunny hills, of floating flowers, of tossed traffic lights, and a similar burst of random, colorful sights. So, I took a swig. Didn't initially notice anything tangible. But eventually, I discerned a bitter metallic aftertaste. Following that, I began feeling a bit queasy. Things seemed otherwise disappointingly mundane.

Unrelated to the matter, a glowing portal formed next to me. I stepped inside, upon which I lost sense of my body, though my vision and hearing retained presence. Then, a video-game-esque score screen appeared, though what it counted is anyone's guess. Music was playing as well, starting with some unknown (or forgotten?) tense fanfare, then followed by Slow Moon from Streets of Rage 2 about half a minute later.

Once the score was tallied up, a segment of text flickered, reading "YOU LEARNED: WRATH". The screen faded into a white void, whereupon I began reforming. Concurrently, a red street racing car was manifesting in view. A target, I presumed. I held up my arms towards it, and whispered "wrath". Suddenly, a storm of icicles descended upon the vehicle, battering it to ruin. A few seconds later, the attack changed to stream of lightning bolts. And following that, a roaring torrent of flames. Nothing remained of the target, save for a black stain on the invisible ground.



Link to DJ.

----------


## LighrkVader

*Spoiler* for _advanced task 1, Meeting an older version of your self-success_: 





I decided to bring the dog along. Once we got on the road I decided that I wanted to start with meeting an older version of myself.

I looked around, but there was nobody around. I told the dog to look for me. She wen't out into the tall grass and started barking. I followed and found myself face down in the tall grass tied up into an uncomfortable position. I helped myself get loose. 

The older version of me: Didn't look much older. Horrible unhealthy skin. Looked weak. Scared.

I can't remember a lot of details. But I asked for advice. All he told me was that if I was offered to go to the mountains in the next few days I absolutely had to refuse.

I asked what had happened to him... why was he tied up? I can't remember exactly what he said. But I think it had something to do with that mountain trip. And he had gotten in trouble with some people. He suddenly got anxious and told me something like "oh no here they come" I turned around and he was gone. A humongous black dog approached. About the size of a hippo. There is also the image of a man in black, but I can't remember anything else about him.

The dog was intimidating, but I just started playing with it. I lost lucidity while we were playing around in the street. 




Link to dream journal

----------


## RelicWraith

Advance ii done.


*Spoiler* for _Wear robotic suit - Complete_: 




I thought of tasks to do, and recalled the powered armor TOTM. Before starting, I phased off the moving vehicle. From there, I uttered "Change Mode!" in a thick Japanese accent. Concurrently, I willed a third-person view to see myself get armored, though I only appeared as mostly a blur. I did at least witness my skin taking on a white, ceramic plated form. Furthermore, Egg Reverie from Sonic Mania replaced the previous song.

Back to first-person, from which I immediately took flight. I moved around my limbs, noticing a natural, unrestricted motion of such. I soon identified cold air subtly blowing all over me from within the armor, and the unusual illusion of spaciousness that brought, if only compared to how tightly the suit clung onto me.

It seemed the view from my right eye was dulled. But, I realized this was because of a scanning interface, so noted by markers being placed over various vehicles passing below me. This made me curious on weaponry. I tried finding a good target, but everything I found was moving too fast, not to mention unjustifiable to engage. After a minute of waiting, I decided to just blast the air. A green laser immediately shot from my right palm, puncturing holes through the clouds. It streamed for a quite a while, though I dared not aim at anything substantial.




Link to DJ

----------


## woblybil

Completed Bonus Task (memory Lane)

12/20
3:00pm I was just flying thru the woods along a creek looking for mischief when I came to a sloping tree in my way and sat on it! I thought about tasks but the only one I could remember was "Memory Lane" and "I've had this dream before"..I looked up the creek and a man was humping a cute,pink,little pig or trying to!
He was on is knees with his pants down holding her hind feet but the pig was having no part of it,Her front feet were down the bank in the creek churning and squealing something awful so I yelled at the guy "Hey, Leave that Pig alone"...He let the pig go and she splashed thru the creek and into the woods on the other side and with that done I went looking for more fun and dreams from the past!..I flew down the creek to a bridge and up a wagon road to a haunted lumber mill with the big door open, I flew inside and sat on a beam when I heard a commotion in back and out the door ran Scotty (an old millworker friend) with a witch flying close behind him. She had blonde ragged hair and a long,multi-colored dress, Cackling and clutching for him as he went out of sight around a bend...The witch came back into the mill looking over her shoulder for him snarling and I sat up there laughing so hard I woke myself up  ::yddd:: 

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/woblybil/december

----------


## LighrkVader

*Completed Basic task 1. Drink a vial of forbidden knowledge. (tldr: It was a laxative)*

_"went downstairs and sat down with my parents having breakfast. I asked my father if I could have the vial of forbidden knowledge he wears around his neck. He pulled it out from underneath his shirt. He did, it looked like a jewel, pointy at the bottom and fille with an amber liquid. I was expecting a powerful trip, but nothing happened. It tasted OK, but far from good, more like OK for a medicine.

After I realized that nothing was going to happen I decided that I would continue on with the tasks. First I would head outside and fly to a buffet in an ironman suit. But once I got into the driveway I suddenly got an overwhelming urge to take a dump. 

Warning. It gets a bit graphic beyond this point.

Seeing as it was just a dream I just pulled my pants down right there. But nothing could have prepared me for the foulness that followed. It was coming out 
by the liters every secong and it lasted for quite a while. It got so messy I just took of all my clothes once I was done and decided to continue on in the nude.

My sister came out. I showed her how the shit had bore a deep hole into the ground and now groundwater was pouring up cleaning it away."_


I didn't get the spectacular results I had been hoping for. But I very much appreciate the lessons to be learned here. It's nothing new, but reminders are always welcome. And I think in a way it is forbidden knowledge. 



Link to dream-journal

----------


## NyxCC

Lol, LighrkVader! These potions are indeed dangerous!  :Big laugh: 

Basic one complete, I started flexing muscle and doing crunches after the potion.

Potion of forbidden knowledge - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Seabatt

Y'know, I just noticed something. Every time someone attempts to drink the "vial of forbidden knowledge", nothing really special happens afterward. Well, except for LighrkVader at least.

----------


## LighrkVader

JDog I think the most fascinating part of my dream was how I had very strong expectations to the effects of the potion, and it had a completely different one which hadn't even crossed my mind.

----------

